# قد تكون لك اراء مختلفة (موضوع للمناقشة)



## just member (13 مايو 2010)

*هعرض لكم ها اليوم موضوع للمناقشة وبجد بحتاج ارائكم ان كانت عقلية حسابية او ان كانت مشاعرية وصعب تجاهلها*

*اعرف صديق يعشق بنوتة مثل القمر وهى كمان تحبة لدرجة ابعد من الحدود*

*دام تواصلهم  لبعض ما يقرب فوق الخمس سنوات*

*قبل ما احكى عن شخصهم*

*حاب احكيلكم عن حبهم*

*فكم يحلو لى بالفعل الاستمتاع بالنظرات والهمسات الحنونة التى كانت تتملكهما لحظة صفاء *

*ولا الغيرة الجميلة ياللى مليانة محبة ونقدر نقول عليها بنائة بالمحبة ولا تهدم بالتعصب*

*ولا لمسات طيبة جميلة اشعر وكأنهما قد نسيا العالم واحضان يدهما متشابكة*

*بأخر الكلام لكم ان تتخيلو قمة الحب الصافى ياللى من غير حدود ومنتهى الامانة والصدق فى كل تعاملاتهم خلال ها الفترة*

*لدرجة انهم  بيفهمو بعض من نظرات العيون فقط ولا حتى بيجي عليهم وقت بيحكو نفس الكلمة فى نفس الوقت هما الاتنين_ فيهم حتى تواصل عقلى   فائق الحدود*

*هحكيلكم مواصفات  شخصهم وهاد ليس على سبيل النقد او الاعجاب*

*بس لمجرد انى اوضح الظروف اكثر والمعرفة بهم عن قرب*

*هو شخص  راجل بمعنى الكلمة*

*يتحمل المسؤولية تحت اى ظروف وحنون جدا وجدع اوى وبمثل ما بيحكو بالمصرى صاحب صاحبة*

*مهذب ومحترم جدا فى اسلوب كلامة ولياقتة واخلاقة فى التعامل_نقدر نقول بالمصرى بردو انة عمرة ما بيعدى الاصول فى اى شيئ بيعملة*

*فاهم جدا وبيتكلم انجلش بطلاقة  وبيتعامل مع الكبيموتر كا صيانة وعيوب برمجية ولا اجدع مهندس*

*بغير انة كان شغال بأحدى الشركات  وبسبب المعاملة السيئة اضطر انة يتركها وربنا دبر وهلا هو فية مقدم ورق بشركة اخرى ممتازة عن الاولى وبيحكى انة اكيد راح يرتاح فيها وحتى كمان مرتبة اعلى*

*يعنى عايز اقول ان ربنا واقف معاة وقفة جامدة بجد فى تسهيلات كتيييرة جدا لانة ابن مبارك بمعنى الكلمة*

*كمان نسيت اقول انة مجتهد وكل شيئ بيحاول يبنية بأيدة بدون اى مساعدات خارجية *

*لانة على حسب كلامة لا منتظر اى مساعدة من حدا ولا هيقبل ولازم يبنى شقتة وكل شيئ  يكون بمفردة وكفاية على الناس همومها وبلاش يكون عبئ اضافى على البيت (مش بقولكم راجل وقد المسؤولية)*

*بعض عيوبة والتى هى معارضة لفكرة الزواج من  فتاة احلامة*

*برغم كل اللى ذكرتة الا انة بالحقيقة لا يملك شهادة جامعية تؤهلة لفرصة الزواج من فتاة احلامة هذة*

*بغير انة لا يملك المال الكافى بها الوقت  لاتخاذ خطوة مؤمنة نحو مستقبلة بالنسبة للزواج*

*كامثال: الشقة ياللى حالها بتحتاج تتبنى  والشبكة وخلافة وخلافة*

*طبعا هو اكيد بيعمل كل حاجة ويحاول يعمل الافضل لكن كل شيئ اكيد هيكون على قدة لانة وراة حاجات كتييير وكتييير بتحتاج منة تعب على الاقل سنتين او ثلاث سناوات*

*خلصنا منة؟؟؟*​ 
​ 
*خلصنا منة*​ 
​ 
*نرجع نتعرف على القمرة الجميلة ياللى على حسب كلمتة هى ملاكة ياللى  ربنا ارسلة لية  هدية ينور طريقة*

*هى فتاة جامعية حاصلة على بكالريوس بس معرفش بكالريوس اية*

*لكنها رقيقة وانسانة ذواقة ولبقة فى اسلوبها واخلاقها عالية جدا*

*بسيطة (وهاد كانت اجمل ميزة فيهم صدقونى هما الاتنين) البساطة*

*روحة خفيفة وبتخاف على مشاعر الاخرين  حتى لو كان هاد على حسابها هى بجرح المشاعر*

*يعنى نقول عليها نسمة هوا جميلة تفتح الورود*

*وفيها كمية حب لها الولد هائلة جدا*

*بتحبة من كل قلبها وعقلها وارادتها وكل شيئ(مثلة تمام)*



*كفايا حكى عنها بدل ما تقولو بعاكسها*

*هههههههه*

*العيوب....* *لم اجد اى عيوب  فى شخصها  هى ولا فى شخص الولد كمان *
*ولكنى لما حاكيت عيوب عند الولد حاكيت عن ظروف قاسية *
*واعتقد ان اللى حاكيت فية عن الولد هو متطلب منة لكى يفوز بها*
*اما هى فلا اجد ما تفعلة لاجلة اكثر من انها اترجت اهلها اكتر من مرة انهم يسمحو بها الخطبة وهما غير موافقين بالمرة وحاولت تساعدة كتير فى ايجاد حلول*
*وكانت بتخطط معة*

*ما علينا*

*خلونا نبتدى القصة بقى وماحدش يقولى انى طولت عليكم *
*هههههههههه*
*المهم ان ها الولد فكر وحاول انة يتقدملها لكن اهل البنت رفضينة تماما لدرجة انهم حتى مو قابلوة بالمرة ورفضو وجودة بحياتهم ولا اعطوة فرصة حتى انة يحكى ويقول عن ظروفة وانة هيعمل وهيعمل وانة طموح وانة انسان ممكن يكون صفر لكن هيكبر*
*رفضو بالمرة يسمعوة ولا اعطولة الفرصة حتى*
*ولما تسأل عرف ان فى حدا متقدملها ومثل ما بيحكو كامل الاوصاف*
*من شقة وشهادة وشغل والدنيا الى حد ما متظبطة معة*
*طيب فى الاول كانت بترفض كل ياللى بيتقدملها منشان خاطر  حبيبها وحب عمرها*
*وهلا ولما اهلة رفضوة وهو متقدم بشكل رسمى*
*تعمل اية؟؟؟؟*
*توافق على ها الشخص ياللى هو كامل الاوصاف بالنسبة للأهل ويكسرو قلب بنتهم بفراقها عن حبيب قلبها الوحيد ويكسرو قلب حبيبها كمان بالفراق هاد ولا يعطوهم الفرصة*
*بابا يعرف حبيبها ويعرف عنة انة ولد محترم وكويس وابن كنيسة وجدع وراجل *
*لكن لو هنتكلم من وجهة انة حدا   متقدم لبنتة فنط كل عيوبة وراح يقول علية مو حالة يملك شهادة جامعية*
*قالتلة يا بابا بس صدقنى دة شاطر جدا وبيعرف وبيعرف وبيعرف وفعلا هو كان يعرف عنة انة شاب ممتاز لولا ظروفة ياللى هى صعبة عن جد*
*لكن بنفس الوقت فية مصمم على موقفة انها لازم تنهى علاقتها بية وتبص لحالها مع ها الشخص ياللى متقدملها*
*بحجة انا يابنتى هموت وعايز اكون متطمن عليكي*
*كلمة جانبية\ طيب يا عموا انت هتكون متطمن عليها لما تعطيها لشخص مو بتحبو*
*هاد ياللى انت المفروض حريص على سعادتها*
*تكسر قلبها بها الشكل*
*اعتقد ان هاد حرام بجد*
*ملحوظة قبل ماكمل كلامى: بوقت من الاوقات فعلا الاب فرق الاتنين عن بعض وحصل انها مرضت  بشكل كبير مو بدى احكى عنة لانة كان مؤلم بجد*
*ولما فكو الحصار وبقيت تشوف حبيبها من تانى  وقتها رجعت لطبيعتها وهون اتأكد الاب انة مو في غنا عن بعضهم بالمرة*
*لكنة ها المرة متمسك برأية بدون  الاخذ بالاعتبار ما حدث سابقا لابنتة*​ *وبالصراحة انا اصلى من اجلهما ان ربنا يسهل عليهم ها الامر*
*بصو انا تعبت بجد من كثرة الكلام*
*شاهدو ها الموضوع كدة وقولولى فهمتو اية  وناقشونى*
*واللى بدة يسألنى عن شيئ يسأل براحتة *
*انا ملم بالموضوع كلة *
*لانى صديق مقرب جدا جدا جدا للاتنين*
*سلام ونعمة يا حبايبى واسف طولت لكنى حاب اعرف رأيكم*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

موضوع مؤثر جدا يا جوجو

حقيقي كتير من الاباء كده في تفكيرهم

نسيوا ان حرام انهم يدمروا شاب بيبني مستقبله وبيطلع علي السلم واحده واحده

لا عايزين كل حاجه تكون جاهزه لازم الامكانيات ويكون عنده وعنده

نسيوا انهم ممكن يجنوا علي قلبين اولا قلب بنتهم في انها تتحرم من حب عمرها وتعيش طول حياتها مع شخص يا عالم هتحبه او لا يعني شئ مش مضمون

وتاني حاجه هيحطموا قلب شاب طموح كان نفسه يعمل ويعمل عشان يوصل ويكون جدير بيها وبحبها 

لا ده ممكن كمان يفشل في كل شئ بسبب معاملة اهل البنوته حبيبته

حرام بجد 

انا نفسي اي حب يتولد يكون نهايته الزواج وحياه اسريه جميلة

وهما مع بعض هيبنوا كل شئ وهيحسوا قد ايه تعبوا عشان يوصلوا انهم يكونوا في بيت واحد مليان حب ويكونوا اسره جميلة وسعيده

بجد بجد بتمنالهم كل سعاده وحب اكتر واكتر

وهصلي لربنا ومن قلبي انهم يبقوا لبعض 

اسفه جدا لاني طولت في الكلام بس الموضوع بجد يستاهل العديد من الصفحات

ميرسي ليك يا جوجو علي محبتك لاصدقائك وربنا يدبرلهم كل خير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مايو 2010)

*موضوع صعب بجد
بس حتى لو هى فضلت ترفض اى عريس  يتقدملها باباها رافض اصلا حبيبها عشان ظروفه
موضوع الشهاده يعنى لو فى دماغه الشاب ده يشتغل ويحاول يدرس الاتنين سوا  الموضوع ده ممكن يتحل , وعشان يكون نفسه عاوز وقت كبير 
لازم حد يتكلم مع باباها او هى نفسها تتكلم معاه وتحاول تقنعه تانى بالشخص الى بتحبه 
ربنا يكون معاهم ويحللهم الموضوع
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*بص يا جوجو
هي مشكلة فعلا عشان الاب شايف من وحهة نظره ان الشخص التاني هو المناسب لانك زي ما بتقول كامل الاوصاف 
طب ازاي هو في حد يبقي كامل اصلا غير ربنا مش اعتقد يعني 
حتي الانبا موسي قالها مافيش حد كده يبقي كامل من مجاميعه اكيد في حاجة ناقصة جايز فرق السن او اخلاقه .......... الخ 
وبعدين فين حرية الاختيار البنت هي اللي هتعيش معاه مش اهلها خااااااااالص
طب فين دور اب الكاهن ليه مايحاولش يقنع الاب ؟؟؟

في النهاية احب اقول للاتنين انهم يصلوا ويصلوا وربنا هيتمجد ويشف الصالح فييييين ويختاره
صدقني ربنا هيختارلهم الصالح 


*


----------



## youhnna (13 مايو 2010)

*بجد ياجوجو مش عارف اقول ايه؟
قصة حب رائعة بجد
وعيوب هذا الشاب من وجهه نظرى هى اكبر ميزاته
المشكله فى عقول الاباء المادية ناظرين ان امان البنت فى جيب الرجل وليس فى شخصه او قلبه
المهم عزيزى
تلك القصة الرائعة يجب باذن المسيح ان تتمم رائعة
يجب تدخل الاقربون لاتمام خطبة الحبيبين وارى ان الاب سيتفهم الامر
طالما ان هذا الشاب رجل حقيقى ويسعى وراء تحقيق اهدافه ربنا هيقف معاه
ربنا يغير عقول الاباء المادية ويعطيهم حكمة التمييز

شكرااااااا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## youhnna (13 مايو 2010)

*بجد ياجوجو مش عارف اقول ايه؟
قصة حب رائعة بجد
وعيوب هذا الشاب من وجهه نظرى هى اكبر ميزاته
المشكله فى عقول الاباء المادية ناظرين ان امان البنت فى جيب الرجل وليس فى شخصه او قلبه
المهم عزيزى
تلك القصة الرائعة يجب باذن المسيح ان تتمم رائعة
يجب تدخل الاقربون لاتمام خطبة الحبيبين وارى ان الاب سيتفهم الامر
طالما ان هذا الشاب رجل حقيقى ويسعى وراء تحقيق اهدافه ربنا هيقف معاه
ربنا يغير عقول الاباء المادية ويعطيهم حكمة التمييز

شكرااااااا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2010)

*هو الموضوع 

أهم شيئ فى العلاقه أنهم بيحبوا بعض وجدا

وهو أنسان كويس كما ذكرت


الحل أنه يدبر شقه للزواج

وفيه ناس تتدخل لاكاهم مثلا مقرب لهما

أن والد العروس لازم يتساهل شويه فى المتطلبات 

مدام هناك سعاده لأبنته

وربنا يفرح قلوبهم ويسعدهم

*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (13 مايو 2010)

*بجد القصه دى على اد ماهى مؤلمه جدا على اد ما عجبنى صبرهم وةتحملهم للظروف بجد يارب يفرح قلوبهم ويكمل موضوعهم وبجد بلاش يبعدوا عن بعض مهما كانت الظروف*
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (13 مايو 2010)

يا اخى العزيز انت بتقول حب دام خمس سنوات هل فى خلال هذة الفترة لم يحاول تدبير المتطلبات الاساسية للزواج ولا هو عاوز يعيش قصة حب فقط بدون كفاح وهل هو مؤهل متوسط ولا بدون واعتراض الاهل على المؤهل ولا الامكانيات انا شايفة من كلامك انه  هو بيحب فقط بدليل انه طول هذه الفترة ما عملش حاجة  ومن حق الاب فى عصرنا الحالى ان يؤمن حياة ابنته والزواج الذى يتم رغم انف الاهل بيبقى فيه مضاقيات بعد الزواج


----------



## besm alslib (13 مايو 2010)

*برايي الشخصي لازم تصمم على اللي بتحبه ولازم تقنع والدها باي شكل*

*لان لا والدها ولا والدتها ولا اخوتها هيعيشو مع الشخص اللي هترتبط فيه انما هي *

*ولو ارتبطت بالانسان اللي جاييها واللي اهلها بدهم يا وما قدرت تحبه ولا تحس فيه*

*هتعيش هي بعذاب وهتعيشو كمان بعذاب وهتكون بتخالف حتى وصايا الرب لانها مش هتقدر تكون*

*شخص واحد مع زوجها *

*وبالنسبه لانه مش متعلم فرايي الشخصي مش كل متعلم مثقف ولا كل من تعليمه على اده جاهل *

*الثقافه ما الها علاقه بالعلم وهي اهم من العلم نفسه *

*لان العلم محدود و لو الانسان اكتفى بالشهاده وترك الثقافه العامه الليهي  اساس الحياة فبالتالي برايي هو جاهل*

*وفي نماذج كتيره بنقابلها بحياتنا العامه انسان معه شهاده كبيره وتقعد معه قعدته ممله*

*وما بيعرف شوعو من بوعو متل ما بيقولو عنا*

*الموقف بعرف انو صعب بالنسبه للبنت انها تعارض اهلها او تتحداهم في حال استحالة اقناعهم *

*لكن تتعب شوي افضل من انها تخسر كل حياتها وتضل عمرها كلو ندمانه و بتتحسر*

*وخصوصا ان لو ارتبطت وكان الحب معدوم هالشي هيكون اله تاثير سلبي على اطفالها بالمستقبل*

*فالارتباط مش لحظه وبتمرق وخلص خلصت القصه انما هي حياة ممكن تدوم سنه او اتنين او عشرين او احيانا فوق الخمسين سنه*

*يعني عمر بحاله لو ما اخدت موقف ممكن يكون صعب بلحظه هتكون بتدمر حياتها بالكامل على مدى سنين عمرها *


*وبالنسبه للشاب صعب اني احكي اي اشي لان ظروفه اكيد ما فيه يغيرها لو فيه ما كان هيكون في مشاكل *

*لكن اللي بعرفو ان اي انسان لو استخدم عقله واتصرف بحكمه هيقدر يكبر نفسه بنفسه*

*وهيقدر يعمل من نفسه اشي كبير ومهم *



*يمكن انا بحكي كتير بس يمكن نظرتي شوي اشمل لان اختي كمان مرت بظروف مشابهه بس من ناحية بيت حماها*

*ونشكر الله ارتبطت باللي بتحبه ولهلا بيتمنالها الرضى ترضى وهلا بيت احماها اللي كان في بينهم مشاكل*

*بيحبوها وبيعتبروها اقرب من بناتهم الهم *


*بدعي من قلبي لهالشخصين ان الرب يجمعهم ببركته ونسمع خبر ارتباطهم عن قريب*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (13 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون مع الجميع*

*هذه القصة بكل التفاصيل وما فيها حدثت امامى بين اثنين كانت لهم نفس الاشياء وانت تحكى كانك تقول لى نفس القصة *

*اولا قبل كل شى لازم نعرف الكلمة ديه " مشيئة الله "*

*الحل الوحيد يا عزيزى للاثنين هو الصلاة المستمرة  *

*سوف اقول لك ماذا حدث فى القصة الذى حدثت امامى *

*الاهل كانوا يرفضون بشدة رهيبة .. لدرجة كانت دموع الفتاة تتواجد اينما تكلمت معها لانى عاصرت معها الحدث *

*نسال سؤال لماذا يا الله لم تتدخل لتحدث هذا التوافق الحبى الجميل ؟؟*

*تتوقع يا عزيزى ماذا سوف يكون جواب السيد المسيح علينا *

*قبل الاجابة نرجع للقصة لنلقى نظرة مرة اخرى *

*كانت الفرقة وان يتناسى هذا الحب امر من الخيال .. ولكن دموع الصلاة تغير كل شى *

*تم الاختيار ان يتم الابتعاد . رغم ان الشخص تقدم ثلاثة مرات وحاول توفير كل ما يمكن ولكن دون فائدة *

*تتدبر الامور فى اثناء رحلة بمشاهدة شخص رائع لهذة الفتاة  ويتقدم لها هو شبة كامل  *

*تعرف عليها وتقدم لها .. ماذا فعلت الفتاة تركت الامور فى يد الله وانه هو من يتدخل ويختار من يريد وهذه الطلبة كانت منذ اللحظة الاولى رغم انها كانت ترفض الكثير من اجل هذا الشخص*


*تم الابتعاد قليلا للشخص الاول وبدا يحدث تقارب للشخص الثانى ولكن ليست ب العاطفية ولكن التحكم كانت للعقل *

*فعلا تم تغير كامل من الله فى كل هذه الظروف ليوفق هذا الاثنين فى توافق سريع مع بعض *

*بدات نسبة الحب تصل ل 50 فى المية *

*وبعدها تمت الخطوبة ، وهنا تم الحب الحقيقى الذى يريده الله فى هذا الشخص *

*ورغم كانت توجد صعوبات فى طريق الزواج اثناء الخطوبة ولكن كان الله يتدخل ليزيل كل ذلك وتمت الزواج *

*واصبح حبها الذى لا يمكن ان تفكر فى شخص اخر غيره هو هذا الشخص الذى اختاره الله *

*وحاليا الامور فى سعادة زوجية تامة لعلاقة حب كاملة بين الاثنين*

*نرجع لاجابة السيد المسيح لنا ..*

*ابنى انا اعرف تماما ما يحدث ولكن اعرف ايضا ما يكون فى المستقبل  لذلك الشخص الذى سوف تكون سعيدة معه ويحقق لها النصف الثانى من عمرها هو ليس الشخص الاول ولكن الثانى *

*مشيئة الله هى النظرة العابرة عبر كل السنين والايام وبعد خمسين سنة ويعرف ماذا سيحدث من هذا التوافق *

*الله يدبر الصالح فى الوقت المناسب لتغير جذرى حقيقى معنا *


*عزيزى كل كلمتى لك فى هذا القصة ان يصلوا بدموع لله وان يطلبوا ارادة الله لهم ويتركوا الموضوع ليحدد الله *

*وان كانوا يصلوا فعلا لذلك فجايز تكون الامور كما حدثت فى القصة الذى قلتها لك *

*توجد اشياء حدثت نفس الوضع ولكن  بسبب رفض الاهل ومنع الزواج اتضحت اشياء مش كويسة فى العريس *

*اذن الله قريب جدااا ويختار لنا المناسب *


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

*هقتبس من كلام البابا شنودة اللى قال "" بلاش الاباء يحكموا على بناتهم انهم يتجوزا شاب مش بيحبوه و بعد كدة تحصل مشاكل و طلاق و خلافه .. يا ريت الاباء و الامهات يجوزا البنت للشخص اللى بتحبوا خصوصا لو كان شاب كويس و حياته بكل جوانبها سليمة ""
ما اقدرش اختلف مع قداسة البابا لان كلامه فى منتهى الحكمة 
يا ريت البنت تفهم اهلها الجملتيين دول و تسمعهم كلام البابا بخصوص جوازها و نقطة الخلاف دى 
ولد مع كل المميزات اللى انت قلتها دى ما يترفضش.... فى شباب كتير خريجة جامعات و عقلها اهيف من الهيافة 
ربنا يدبرلهم للخير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2010)

*الحب كالزهرة

إن لم ترويها ذبلت وماتت

والمشاعر والعواطف
تذبلها رياح المشاكل​*


----------



## أَمَة (13 مايو 2010)

ليصلي كل من الشاب والفتاة
مؤمنين أن الرب سيسمع صلاتهما
وسيعطيهما ما هو صالح لهما
وليس ما يريدان​ 
لأن الرب أعلم بما هو صالح لمن يتكل عليه.​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2010)

لا اعرف اخي جوحو ماذا اقول وليس لاني لا اجيد

انما هذه الاشياء اضمحلت عندنا بسبب الحرية الكبيرة عندنا

طبعاً احبذها ضمن حدود مع انها عندنا بلا حدود..يعني لا الاب

ولا الام ولا الخال ولاحد  بكل الدنيا له عليه وعليها ولا احد يستطيع

حتى ان يتدخل ممكن الولد او البنت يستمعوا الى النصائح انما لو مش 

عايزين ينفذوا لا احد يستطيع من ابوها ونزولاً التدخل  لهذا اقول

بأن هذه المشاكل فقدت عندنا وبالتالي صعب اني اتخايل وارد 

لاني بالخيال حتى لا استطيع..واكثر من هذا اصبحوا اليوم بلا معازيم منهم

وليس الجميع بدون معازيم شاهدين والكاهن وممكن حتى بلبس عادي جينز 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نطلب من الرب ان يقدم الخير لكل زواج مسيحي باشراف الرب يسوع

سلام المسيح...


----------



## mero_engel (13 مايو 2010)

*بص يا جوجو انا بعذر الاب لانه خايف علي بنته *
*وحاسس انه سعادتها مع الشخص التاني *
*حتي لو هتتعب وتتعذب في الاول *
*اما البنت والولد فا وجه نظرهم انه لو ما اخدوش بعض تبقي الحياه مستحيله*
*لكن خليني اقولك مفيش حاجه بتدوم ولا تفضل علي حالها وياما ناس كتير كانوا بيحبوا بعض وبعد الجواز حياتهم كانت تعيسه *
*انا بدي مثال ليس الا *
*حاجه تاني ربنا ادانا نعمه النسيان *
*انا يمكن اكون قاسيه شويه*
*بس انا راي فعلا انهم يصلوا ويصوموا ويقدموا المشيئه لربنا *
*ربنا ممكن يحنن قلب الاب ووقتها هتظهر مشيئه ربنا اذا كانوا يكملو انمه ينفصلو *
*متابعه معاكم*​


----------



## happy angel (13 مايو 2010)

*الموضوع صعب جدااااا

طالما هو ولد كويس وبيعرف ربنا ودى أهم حاجة 

يبقى الشهادة مش مهم 

وطالما كمان الولد والبنت بيحبوا بعض يبقى ليه باباها يرفض ؟

وكمان أنت بتقول ان هو شايف انهم ميقدروش بستغنوا عن بعض 

فعلا موقف الأب غريب جدا 

ربنا يكون معاهم ويمد أيده ويختار لهم الصالح *​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2010)

*
بجد متشكر جدا الكم يا حبايبى
*​


youhnna قال:


> *بجد ياجوجو مش عارف اقول ايه؟
> قصة حب رائعة بجد
> وعيوب هذا الشاب من وجهه نظرى هى اكبر ميزاته
> المشكله فى عقول الاباء المادية ناظرين ان امان البنت فى جيب الرجل وليس فى شخصه او قلبه
> ...


*تمام كلامك يا عزيزى
وربنا يقدم ياللى فية الخير للكل
*​


النهيسى قال:


> *هو الموضوع
> 
> أهم شيئ فى العلاقه أنهم بيحبوا بعض وجدا
> 
> ...


*هو صدقنى بيسعى بكل طاقتة
ربنا يساعدة ويباركة بنعمتة

*​


بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *بجد القصه دى على اد ماهى مؤلمه جدا على اد ما عجبنى صبرهم وةتحملهم للظروف بجد يارب يفرح قلوبهم ويكمل موضوعهم وبجد بلاش يبعدوا عن بعض مهما كانت الظروف*
> ​


*انا كمان بوافقك الرأي
شكرا لمشاركتك اختى العزيزة
*​


صوفيا مجدى قال:


> يا اخى العزيز انت بتقول حب دام خمس سنوات هل فى خلال هذة الفترة لم يحاول تدبير المتطلبات الاساسية للزواج ولا هو عاوز يعيش قصة حب فقط بدون كفاح وهل هو مؤهل متوسط ولا بدون واعتراض الاهل على المؤهل ولا الامكانيات انا شايفة من كلامك انه  هو بيحب فقط بدليل انه طول هذه الفترة ما عملش حاجة  ومن حق الاب فى عصرنا الحالى ان يؤمن حياة ابنته والزواج الذى يتم رغم انف الاهل بيبقى فيه مضاقيات بعد الزواج


*يالله عليكي يا صوفى 
ردك بمنتهى الجمال
فتحتيلى المجال اعرفكم اكتر عن ها الفترة ياالى فيهم عاشوها مع بعض
الحكاية كلها ان هما كانو بيحبوا بعض من زماااااااااان
وبدت اول كلمة حب بينهم قبل ما يدخل الجيش بسنة
ركزى يا صوفيا اوكى ..
يعنى سنة عاشوها مع بعض من اجمل سنين عمرهم واضطر يروح للجيش
وقضى مدة خدمتة العسكرية 3 سنوات
3 سنوات غير منفصلين وعلى اتصال دائم واقرب فرصة بتكون لية اجازة بيجي وبينزل ويتقابلوا
لو هحكيلك عن ها الفترة هحكى كتير 
بس هذكر اهمها انة كان بيستنى تليفونها هيك واطمئننها علية كمثل النور وسط الظلام (هاد بحسب كلمات)
وبيقولى برغم بعدنا لأيام لمجرد انى انزل اجازة ونتقابل بتكون اجمل لحظات عمرى لاننا بنشوف بعض بشوف ولهفة هيك وفينا حنين بياخدنا
هاد جزء صغير حبيت اذكرة
خلص فترة الجيش هو بدرجة (قدوة حسنة) وهى اعلى درجات الامتيازات بالجيش المصرى
واشتغل بالشركة ياللى ذكرت انة  بأول الموضوع انة سابها
جمع مبلغ من المال وحاول يتقدملها كا خطبة
وبردو هو لسة  بيكمل مشوارة ومش واقف على حاجة لانة فى حالة بناء مستمر وهاد ياللى شايفة انا فية حتى 
وبدون حساسية بالكلام...
قبل ما ياخد خطوة الخطوبة هاد كمان وانة يتقدملها عرضت عيلية مبلغ من المال ورفض وبعد مناقشات كتييير وافق بشرط انة سلف واكيد هيترد وافقتة مبدئيا على اساس انة محتاجة منشان ياخد خطوة قوية تجاة حبيبتة
لكن كل شيئ انهدم بنظرة لما لقى الرفض
او بمعنى اصح حزن حزن شديد جدااااا
اختى العزيزة شو رأيك بها الكلام
انا مبسوط لتواصلك بجد ورأيك الجميل هاد
واتمنى لو فيكي متابعة للحوار وتسألى اللى بدك
سلام ونعمة
*​


besm alslib قال:


> *برايي الشخصي لازم تصمم على اللي بتحبه ولازم تقنع والدها باي شكل*
> 
> *لان لا والدها ولا والدتها ولا اخوتها هيعيشو مع الشخص اللي هترتبط فيه انما هي *
> 
> ...


*بردو موافق حضرتك اكتير وبشكرك للمشاركة الطيبة

*​


روزي86 قال:


> موضوع مؤثر جدا يا جوجو
> 
> حقيقي كتير من الاباء كده في تفكيرهم
> 
> ...


*الله عليكي انتى يا روزى بجد مشاركة طيبة وجميلة
مع العلم انو فيا عم اجمع افكار بحاول اوصل لاى حل حتى يرضية فى ها الوقت الصعب
*​


swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع صعب بجد
> بس حتى لو هى فضلت ترفض اى عريس  يتقدملها باباها رافض اصلا حبيبها عشان ظروفه
> موضوع الشهاده يعنى لو فى دماغه الشاب ده يشتغل ويحاول يدرس الاتنين سوا  الموضوع ده ممكن يتحل , وعشان يكون نفسه عاوز وقت كبير
> لازم حد يتكلم مع باباها او هى نفسها تتكلم معاه وتحاول تقنعه تانى بالشخص الى بتحبه
> ...


*انا شايف انة صعب علية انة يشتغل ويدرس بنفس الوقت لانى شايف امامة مشوار  وهدف بيحققة وهدفة الوحيد هو انة يبذل كل طاقتة فى انة يعمل اى شيئ من متطلبات الزواج منشان حبيبتة
انا مو بعارضك لكن شايف انة شيئ صعب يوفق بين الشغل والدراسة كمان
*​


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بص يا جوجو
> هي مشكلة فعلا عشان الاب شايف من وحهة نظره ان الشخص التاني هو المناسب لانك زي ما بتقول كامل الاوصاف
> طب ازاي هو في حد يبقي كامل اصلا غير ربنا مش اعتقد يعني
> حتي الانبا موسي قالها مافيش حد كده يبقي كامل من مجاميعه اكيد في حاجة ناقصة جايز فرق السن او اخلاقه .......... الخ
> ...


*صدقيني هاد ياللى حسبتة بالضبط
بعدين انا لما قلت كامل الاوصاف لا اقصد ع شخصة
انا اقصد امكانياتة التى تؤهلة للزواج منها

متشكر جدا يا روكا لمشاركتك بجد
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *صدقيني هاد ياللى حسبتة بالضبط
> بعدين انا لما قلت كامل الاوصاف لا اقصد ع شخصة
> انا اقصد امكانياتة التى تؤهلة للزواج منها
> 
> ...


*انا عارفة يا جوجو انت بتتكلم علي امكانياته*
*الصلاة هي مفتاح الوحيد لحل هذه المشكلة*​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2010)

emad ma قال:


> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون مع الجميع*
> 
> *هذه القصة بكل التفاصيل وما فيها حدثت امامى بين اثنين كانت لهم نفس الاشياء وانت تحكى كانك تقول لى نفس القصة *
> 
> ...


*فعلا
مش هقول اكتر من لتكن مشيئتك يارب
وانك يجمعهم بحب طيب لو كان نصيبهم ببعض بحسب مشيئتة

بجد متشكر جدا جدا يا اخى لمشاركتك
*​


zezza قال:


> *هقتبس من كلام البابا شنودة اللى قال "" بلاش الاباء يحكموا على بناتهم انهم يتجوزا شاب مش بيحبوه و بعد كدة تحصل مشاكل و طلاق و خلافه .. يا ريت الاباء و الامهات يجوزا البنت للشخص اللى بتحبوا خصوصا لو كان شاب كويس و حياته بكل جوانبها سليمة ""
> ما اقدرش اختلف مع قداسة البابا لان كلامه فى منتهى الحكمة
> يا ريت البنت تفهم اهلها الجملتيين دول و تسمعهم كلام البابا بخصوص جوازها و نقطة الخلاف دى
> ولد مع كل المميزات اللى انت قلتها دى ما يترفضش.... فى شباب كتير خريجة جامعات و عقلها اهيف من الهيافة
> ربنا يدبرلهم للخير​*


*بوافقك بأمانة يا زيزا وبصلى من قلبى ربنا معاهم ويوفقهم يارب ويكونو لبعض على ها الحب العظيم فعلا*​


صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحب كالزهرة
> 
> إن لم ترويها ذبلت وماتت
> 
> ...


*مشاركة عطرة لحضرتك يا استاذى ربنا يباركك

*​


أمة قال:


> ليصلي كل من الشاب والفتاة
> مؤمنين أن الرب سيسمع صلاتهما
> وسيعطيهما ما هو صالح لهما
> وليس ما يريدان​
> لأن الرب أعلم بما هو صالح لمن يتكل عليه.​


*اكيد يا امى وكلنا نصلى من اجلهم من اعماق قلوبنا منشان ربنا يقدملهم الخير بنعمتة

*​


كليمو قال:


> لا اعرف اخي جوحو ماذا اقول وليس لاني لا اجيد
> 
> انما هذه الاشياء اضمحلت عندنا بسبب الحرية الكبيرة عندنا
> 
> ...


*كفايا عليا انك نورتنى وشرفتنى يا كليمو بمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبى
*​


mero_engel قال:


> *بص يا جوجو انا بعذر الاب لانه خايف علي بنته *
> *وحاسس انه سعادتها مع الشخص التاني *
> *حتي لو هتتعب وتتعذب في الاول *
> *اما البنت والولد فا وجه نظرهم انه لو ما اخدوش بعض تبقي الحياه مستحيله*
> ...


*لا الحكاية ماهى مستحيلة ولا شيئ
لو مأخدوش بعض اكيد مو هما نصيب بعض
لكن انا شايف ان كل منهم عندة فرصة للتانى فى الارتباط
على الاقل ها الوقت وبعد فوات الاوان
واكيد هو يستاهل فرصة 
وبيحبها 
وانا بجد بحبة جدا لمحاولاتة اللى تقريبا شايفها يائسة
ربنا يعينة
*​


happy angel قال:


> *الموضوع صعب جدااااا
> 
> طالما هو ولد كويس وبيعرف ربنا ودى أهم حاجة
> 
> ...


*صدقيني يا امى مو بعرف شو اقول عنة
برغم انة فعلا  شاف بعيونة لحظة منحة بنتة عدت فيها ومرضت ولمجرد لقياة من تانى رجعت الامور لمريها
انا شايف ان روحهم فى بعض وانة لازم يقف جنبهم 
وبردو لتكن مشيئتك يارب بالاول وبالاخر

*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2010)

*موضوع صعب اوى ياجوجو

بس انا هحكى الى حصل معايا لانى اتحطيت فى نفس الموقف ده 

ايام الكلية كان فيه واحد معجب بيه ومكنش بيتكلم بس انا كنت ملاحظة  لحد ما جه فى سنة تالتة وصارحنى بمشاعرة 

وطلب انه يكلم اب اعترافى وفعلا قابله وكلمه وكلم خالتى وكنت بجد معجبة بيه جدا فى شخصيته وكلامه حتى معاملتاه 

وهو كان حد كويس جدا وراجل وبعد شهرين جه اتقدم فعلا رسمى فى البيت وبابا كان مقتنع بيه جدا 

وتمام اطمنت بس كان وجهة اعتراضة انه مش مكمل الكلية بتاعته ماجلها شوية علشان شغله ده كل الاعتراض 

ولكن علشان احنا صعيد لازم ياخد راى الخال والعم فرفضوا تماما ومكناش عرفين سبب الرفض 

حتى الاباء الكهنة عندنا فى الكنيسة بجد كانوا هيتجننوا وقتها قالولى ده نصيب ولو نصيبك هتخديه لو مين وقف قدامك 

وحاولت انسى ولكن بعديها بشهر اتقدم تانى وقتها زاد تمسكى بيه واترفض واتقدم تالت وفى اخر مرة بجد حصل مواقف كتير وحشة جدا لدرجة  انى كنت هدخل المستشفى بسبب الخناقات والمشاكل الى حصلت عندى فى العيلة بسببة 

وزى ما بيقولوا الممنوع مرغوب بجد كنت بتعلق بيه يوم بعد يوم وتعبت جدا جدا لما حصل الانفصال 

وحاولنا نرجع تانى ويتقدم تانى بس بدون جدوا الوقت ده صليت جامد لربنا وقولتله انا هسيب الدنيا عليك 

وانت ابويا وامى دبرلى احوالى لو نصيبى حل انت الموضوع انا عارفة ان مفيش مستحيل عندك 

ولقيت الدنيا عماله تتلغبط اصحابى حاولوا يقولولى كلام الى جاى احسن وربنا شايلك الاحسن دايما الكلام ده كله 

وصدقينى ياجوجو بعد فترة كبيرة حسيت براحة ولما بعدت عن الموضوع اكتشفت مواصفات كتير جدا جدا 

انا مكنتش شايفاها فيه ولا فى عيلته 
ولما حصلت المشاكل دى بانت حاجات فيه مش كنت شايفاها 
انا وصلت فى وقت كنت بكره فيه اهلى ومكنتش بتعامل معاهم ولا حتى على الاعياد ولو حتى شوفتهم فى ميتم او فرح لكن دلوقتى بحمد ربنا ان المشاكل وكل ده حصل علشان عرفته 
بجد ياجوجو فى الوقت ده مش بنبقى شايفين وبنبقى حاسين اننا مظلومين لكن رابنا فعلا بيشلينا الاحسن والافضل
وصدقينى الاية الى بتقول المر الى بيختاره لي الرب افضل من الشهد الى بختاره لنفسى بجد حقيقة وحاية 

خليهم دايما وهما بيصلوا دايما الاية الى بتقول سلمنا فصرنا نحمل 

خليهم يسلموا الموضوع لربنا بس يكونوا واثقين ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير​*


----------



## sony_33 (13 مايو 2010)

*انت بتقول ان عندة جيش 3 سنوات صح
اى انة مش متعلم خالص صح ولا انا فهمت غلط
فى انتظار ردك وبعد كدة حكمل*​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع صعب اوى ياجوجو
> 
> بس انا هحكى الى حصل معايا لانى اتحطيت فى نفس الموقف ده
> 
> ...


*صح
بس اؤمن تماما ان لكل  قصة ظروفها ومجراها الطبيعى
فعلا اتمنى فى صلاتهم يسلمو بكل قلبهم الامر بيد الله وهم يتدبر امرهم
شكرا الك بجد يا انجى لمشاركتك السكر

*​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انت بتقول ان عندة جيش 3 سنوات صح
> اى انة مش متعلم خالص صح ولا انا فهمت غلط
> فى انتظار ردك وبعد كدة حكمل*​


*اها للأسف يا عزيزى سونى
اكمل دراستة للفترة الاعدادية والتحق بمدرسة ثانوية صناعية 
وخرج منها بسنة 2 ولم يكمل تعليمة لحدا ها الوقت وهاد كانت لظروف قاسية جدا جدا مو فيا اكيد هقدر احكيها لانها تخصة جدا
لكن لك انت تعرف انها ظروف مرة وكان لازم يترك مجال التعليم وينتبة  لها بكل المقاييس
انا حتى لم عرفت ظروفة وفقتة على موقفة وقلت ببالى مو مشكلة ابدا التعليم  اكيد ربنا يعوضة
وفعلا ربنا معوضة بكتير كتييير
وبيعرف يعمل مثل ما حاكيت بالظبط فى مجالات كتير بتحتاج تخصصات
بغير انة عقلة كبير وبيقدر يوزن الامور بطريقة رجولية
واثق جدا من نفسة وخطواتة موزونة  
فيا يا حبيبى مستنى باقى ردك
سلام ونعمة

*​


----------



## sony_33 (13 مايو 2010)

*جميل اى انة مثقف
انا حقولك راى واقعى
اكيد البنت بتحب الشاب ودة جميل ربنا  يساعدهم على الارتباط ببعض
لاكن الاب ولا الام مش مرتبطين بالولد بشئ
اى ان هذا الشاب بالنسبة لهم عريس ليس الا واكيد هما  بيفكرو فى صالح بنتهم
ام الحب فدة اجمل شئ بس لللاسف
الايام دى معاك كام واية علشان تحب
اتمنى من كل قلبى ان يتمم لهم الارتباط*​


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *جميل اى انة مثقف
> انا حقولك راى واقعى
> اكيد البنت بتحب الشاب ودة جميل ربنا  يساعدهم على الارتباط ببعض
> لاكن الاب ولا الام مش مرتبطين بالولد بشئ
> ...


*صح للأسف
فى نوعية هيك من الناس
اشكرك اخى العزيز لمشاركتك
*​


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2010)

جوجو القصه فعلا صعبه جداااااااااا الاب غصب عنه  الحب شىء جميل جدااااااا

بس كل اب عايز يجوز  بنته  لحد يسعدها ويكون فى توافق

هما قصتهم مؤثره  لكن انا شايفه ان فى عدم توافق  واخاف مع مرور الزمن يتعبوا 

وتندم بعد كده ساعات بيفكروا بالقلب ويلغوا العقل لكن انا بقول القلب مع العقل

وحصوصا جوزانا احنا ارجوا التفكير قبل اتخاذ اى قرار 

​


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> جوجو القصه فعلا صعبه جداااااااااا الاب غصب عنه  الحب شىء جميل جدااااااا
> 
> بس كل اب عايز يجوز  بنته  لحد يسعدها ويكون فى توافق
> 
> ...


*راقبى يا امى ملحوظتى الاخيرة
قلت فيها ان الاب شاف بعيونة شو حصلها وقت ما فكر يفرق ما بنهم  ورجوعهم لبعض من تانى فرق وحسن من نفسيتها وصحتها
وحتى اصدقائها لاحظو ضحكتها ونضارتها بأبتسامتها بعد ما كانت مكتئبة
وكل ما كانو يسألوها عن سبب الجمال هاد تحكيلهم عن حبيبها
هاد مبدئيا
بغير كمان اى سعادة يقدر يوفرهالها زوجها هاد صاحب المال والجهاز الكامل وهى بكل كيانها مع شخص تانى بتحبة من قلبها لدرجة ان روحها تكون فداة (حال حبيبها كمان مثلها يا امى )
السعادة هى سعادة القلب والروح مع شريك العمر والحياة كلها
وانا ماقلتش ان بها الشكل نترك اساسيات
راجعى وشوفى كل ما ذكرت عن حبيبها هاد وعلى اجتهادة فى  فى شغل وعم وبناء وغيرة وغيرة فقط منشان يفوز بيها
ردى هاد يا امى اعتبرية مبدئيا لحدا ما افوق واحكى لحضرتك تانى
بس عايز اقول كلمة اخيرة
ها الشخص هو راجل
الة كيانة وشغلة ومسؤوليتة
وانا سألتة اذا كان فية يقدر يتحمل مسؤوليتها
قالى لو جالى تفكير للحظة وحدة انى مقدرش اشيلها جوة عيونها واوفى كل طلبتها على قد ما بقدر يبقى من الافضل مو افكر بالارتباط بيها
بس انا محتاج فرصة بس صغيرة ووقت اقدر اكون فى وضع الافضل وافوز بيها
صدقيني بعد كلامة سكت
دة حد بيحب اوى
بغير انة بيراعيها جدا جدا وحنون اوى عليها
بأمانة بتمنى ربنا يوفقهم

*​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 مايو 2010)

الموضوع صعب كتير يا جوجو

ولكن المشكلة الكبري في العائلة لذلك اقترح اني البنت تلجأ لحد له كلمته في العائلة يكون كبير في السن وتفهمه وتسيب عليه مسئولية انه يفهم اهلها

او تكلم اب اعترافها وهو اللي يكلم بيتها او يقولها تعمل ايه 

اظن دي حلول بسيطة وممكنة

وفي الاول والاخر نصلي لاجلهم ربنا يعمل الخير في حياتهم


----------



## bashaeran (14 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح 
اخي العزيز انا عن نفسي تاثرت جدا لما لاحظته من قصة حقيقية شيقة عن حبيبين عسالله لا تكون انت هههههههههه لا يهم .
 اخي العزيز ان عقلية الاباء هي هي لا تتغير طبعا يجب ان لا نلوم الوالد ولا نحكم عليه بالجبن او تقسف او عنصري او متمسك براية ، لكن هناك خوف صح كثير من الاباء لديهم هذا العيب انه نقص في السلوك والشخصية، الحل يجب على الحبيبين ان يناقشوا الكاهن او المطران ( لانني لا اعرف درجات الكهنوت عند القبطين ) او ارسال رسالتهم الى بابا شنودة المحترم لاننا نتعجب لقيامه لحل كثير من المشاكل المؤمنين ( عن طريق قناة اغابي او ctv )  الذي تعرض لاقائاته مع المومنين . انا لو كنت مكان الولد وواثق من نفسي كثير اناقش الموضوع من الكاهن ويصر ما يصر وليزوجنا  احسن ما تضيع البنت منه او تصير المشاكل اكثر ستكون هناك مشكلة واحدة لو تزوجوا ،من غير رضي الوالد ،لكن اذا تعقدت الامور اكثر ستكون عناك عواقب لا يعلم عنها الا الله( ؟ ) ارجوا ان تفهم مقصدي. واشكرك على الموضوع .​*


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
> اخي العزيز انا عن نفسي تاثرت جدا لما لاحظته من قصة حقيقية شيقة عن حبيبين عسالله لا تكون انت هههههههههه لا يهم .
> اخي العزيز ان عقلية الاباء هي هي لا تتغير طبعا يجب ان لا نلوم الوالد ولا نحكم عليه بالجبن او تقسف او عنصري او متمسك براية ، لكن هناك خوف صح كثير من الاباء لديهم هذا العيب انه نقص في السلوك والشخصية، الحل يجب على الحبيبين ان يناقشوا الكاهن او المطران ( لانني لا اعرف درجات الكهنوت عند القبطين ) او ارسال رسالتهم الى بابا شنودة المحترم لاننا نتعجب لقيامه لحل كثير من المشاكل المؤمنين ( عن طريق قناة اغابي او ctv )  الذي تعرض لاقائاته مع المومنين . انا لو كنت مكان الولد وواثق من نفسي كثير اناقش الموضوع من الكاهن ويصر ما يصر وليزوجنا  احسن ما تضيع البنت منه او تصير المشاكل اكثر ستكون هناك مشكلة واحدة لو تزوجوا ،من غير رضي الوالد ،لكن اذا تعقدت الامور اكثر ستكون عناك عواقب لا يعلم عنها الا الله( ؟ ) ارجوا ان تفهم مقصدي. واشكرك على الموضوع .​*


*اممم
هاد احتمال كبير لأحدى الحلول المطروحة
اكيد بعرض علية مناقشة ها الامر مع الاباء او ارسال رسالة بخصوص هيك
بالنسبة لكلمة حضرتك
عسى ان يكون انا الشخص
بدى بس ارد على حضرتك رد شخصى

ياريت يا اخى اكون انا مكانة ولى حبيبة متمسك بيها هيك وبتعطيني كل ها القوة بالحياة فقط لمجرد حبى ليها
وانى اناضل هيك واحاول بكل طاقتى لأجلها
انا بجد معجب بشخص ها الولد على موقفة
ولى الشرف لو اكون مكانة 

*​


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> الموضوع صعب كتير يا جوجو
> 
> ولكن المشكلة الكبري في العائلة لذلك اقترح اني البنت تلجأ لحد له كلمته في العائلة يكون كبير في السن وتفهمه وتسيب عليه مسئولية انه يفهم اهلها
> 
> ...


*هاد ما اقترحتة عليها
وجارى هلا التنفيذ
بجد الاتنين نفسية اكتير صعبة
ماحدا يعرفها غيرى لانى ع تواصل دايم معهم
وعن جد ربنا يعلم شو بحبهم قد اية

*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (14 مايو 2010)

*سلام المسيح معاكوا 

 هو الموضوع صعب اوى  بس ممكن يكون لاهل البنت أراء مثلا علشان الشهادة و الشقة و ممكن رائهم مش 

بس الشقة و كدا لكن ممكن يكون حاجات تانى .

وواضح من كلامك ان البنت مستوى معيشتها اكبر من الولد ( مش عارفة بس تقريبا دة اللى فهمته )

ممكن اهلها معترضين على كدا برضو خايفين على بنتهم من لو ربنا اراد و اتجوزوا مش هتقدر تعيش بمستوى 

مثلا قليل عن بيت باباها .

بس بالنسبة ان تفكير الاهل مادى يبقى حاجة تانى خالص .

بس بالنسبة للشاب انا شايفة انو شاب مكافح جدا و عايز البنت بدليل انو مإستسلمش و لقى شغل تانى و 

بقى احسن من الاول .

و انا من راى انو ميدخلش اب الكاهن دلوقت ولا فى الخطوبة لان لو حصلت اى حاجة بعد كدا الاهل هيجيبوها فى 

الاب الكاهن و الكنيسة و يقولوا ان الكنيسة هى اتدخلت من الاول .

و يارت راى ميزعش حد لانى انا طبعتى الحيادية و مسمعتش راى أب و أم البنت .

و لو فيه خير ربنا هيقدمة و لو فيه خير هيكون الصالح ربنا معاهم انشاء الله​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (14 مايو 2010)

*سلام المسيح معاكوا 

 هو الموضوع صعب اوى  بس ممكن يكون لاهل البنت أراء مثلا علشان الشهادة و الشقة و ممكن رائهم مش 

بس الشقة و كدا لكن ممكن يكون حاجات تانى .

وواضح من كلامك ان البنت مستوى معيشتها اكبر من الولد ( مش عارفة بس تقريبا دة اللى فهمته )

ممكن اهلها معترضين على كدا برضو خايفين على بنتهم من لو ربنا اراد و اتجوزوا مش هتقدر تعيش بمستوى 

مثلا قليل عن بيت باباها .

بس بالنسبة ان تفكير الاهل مادى يبقى حاجة تانى خالص .

بس بالنسبة للشاب انا شايفة انو شاب مكافح جدا و عايز البنت بدليل انو مإستسلمش و لقى شغل تانى و 

بقى احسن من الاول .

و انا من راى انو ميدخلش اب الكاهن دلوقت ولا فى الخطوبة لان لو حصلت اى حاجة بعد كدا الاهل هيجيبوها فى 

الاب الكاهن و الكنيسة و يقولوا ان الكنيسة هى اتدخلت من الاول .

و يارت راى ميزعش حد لانى انا طبعتى الحيادية و مسمعتش راى أب و أم البنت .

و لو فيه خير ربنا هيقدمة و لو فيه خير هيكون الصالح ربنا معاهم انشاء الله​*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 مايو 2010)

اخواتى بصراحه قالو كل ما يمكن ان يقال
ربنا معاهم يا جوجو
وقلهم لكل شىء تحت السموات وقت


----------



## bashaeran (14 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *اممم
> هاد احتمال كبير لأحدى الحلول المطروحة
> اكيد بعرض علية مناقشة ها الامر مع الاباء او ارسال رسالة بخصوص هيك
> بالنسبة لكلمة حضرتك
> ...



*ليس كل شي مستحيل عند الله يا حبيبي. انا كنت اهزر معاك لا اكثر واعجبني انك ستفعل باقتراحاتي​*


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *سلام المسيح معاكوا
> 
> هو الموضوع صعب اوى  بس ممكن يكون لاهل البنت أراء مثلا علشان الشهادة و الشقة و ممكن رائهم مش
> 
> ...


*قلت وذكرت الولد لو فية مو يقدر يتحمل مسؤوليتها ويصرف عليها ويعيشها بمستواها ما كان فكر انة يتقدملها ولا يحاول اى محاولات مستميتة علشنها
(هاد بحسب كلامة)
كا فكرة حسابية وعقلية انا مش هقول ان باباها خطأ
لانة فعلا لازم يكون متطمن عليها
بس ها الشخص مش هيعذبها
دة غير حاجات كتير فى طريقة وطموحاتة بيكملها معاها
يصبر علية شوية لانة بجد بيحبها
وبطول حياتة هيشيلها جوة عيونو
*​


+ cupid + قال:


> اخواتى بصراحه قالو كل ما يمكن ان يقال
> ربنا معاهم يا جوجو
> وقلهم لكل شىء تحت السموات وقت


*اكيد يا مون
ربنا يدبر حالهم ويوفقهم يارب
*​


bashaeran قال:


> *ليس كل شي مستحيل عند الله يا حبيبي. انا كنت اهزر معاك لا اكثر واعجبني انك ستفعل باقتراحاتي​*


فعلا مافى شيئ مستحيل عند ربنا
واكيد فيا بحاول بكل جهدى اجمع اى افكار وحلول الهم
ربنا يوفقهم


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2010)

*كالعادة الظروف تقف عائق قدام سعادة الناس*
*امتى بقى هنتخلص من العادات الشرقية المتخلفة فى مواضيع الارتباط*
*حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*
*انا زهقت بجد *

*انا شخصيا لو مكان الشخص ده هدوس على قلبى من الاول طالما انا عارف انى مش مستعد ماديا علشان محرجش نفسى او اعلق البنت معايا و انا مش ضامن اى حاجة*
*لكن فى ناس بتكمل و بتنجح*
*بس انا رايى ان مافيش اى حاجة مضمونة و لو فى النهاية انفصلتوا يبقى انت خليتها تستنى كل ده و تكبر على الفاضى*

*اسف هى وجهة نظر متشائمة لكن انا مش بحب اعيش الحلم او الوهم*


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

critic قال:


> *كالعادة الظروف تقف عائق قدام سعادة الناس*
> *امتى بقى هنتخلص من العادات الشرقية المتخلفة فى مواضيع الارتباط*
> *حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*
> *انا زهقت بجد *
> ...


*اممم
ولا تشاؤومية ولا حاجة
وجهة نظر بردو...
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2010)

ممم..
موضوع صعب ياجوجو وموقف أبوها غريب أوى كمان
يمكن برضه يكون باباها معاه حق وشايف ان الشخص ده مش يستخقها 
ومش دايما أحنا كولاد وبنات بنختار صح ..
موقف باباها ده محيرنى بصراااحة وخصوصا انه شايف ان بنته تعبت بسبب الموضوع ده 
أنا أنصحها أنها تتكلم مع باباها من غير اى خوف والجو ده وتفهم وجهه نظره وتعرف رأيه أيه ومن هنا يبتدوا يتناقشوا فالموضوع مع بعض 
وفى نفس الوقت فين رأى مامتها ؟ 
وأولا وأخيرا قبل كل شىء إراده ربنا فوق كل شىء 
يمكن تكون أرادة ربنا أنهم مش يكونوا لبعض 
ربنا يكون معاهم ويساعدهم وتنتهى المشكلة دى على خير للجميع ​


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ممم..
> موضوع صعب ياجوجو وموقف أبوها غريب أوى كمان
> يمكن برضه يكون باباها معاه حق وشايف ان الشخص ده مش يستخقها
> ومش دايما أحنا كولاد وبنات بنختار صح ..
> ...


*بالفعل 
انا كمان شايف موقف بابا غريب الى حد ما
للأسف يا مرمر 
اتكلمت معاة كتير ومافيش فايدة
ومامتها ملهاش كلمة او بمعنى اصح موافقة على كلمة باباها لمجرد ارضاءة ومش فارق معاها الباقى
اكيد ربنا موجود يوفق ما بينهم
لانو ياللى شايفة فيهم بجد حب صادق وامين جداااا
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رهيب يا جوجو هز كياني 
كل اللي اتمناة من قلبي ان لا يفترقا الحبيبان
لو الحب رهيب وجامد زي وصفك هيتحدي اي ظروف واي اهل صعبين وهيفضلو مع بعض حتي اخر العمر ومفيش شيء يفرق بينهم 
الحب يصنع المستحيل 
الرب يبارك حياتك جوجو​*


----------



## zama (15 مايو 2010)

شوف يا جو ..

أتعودت أكون منطقى عشان أرتاح ..

الأرتباط له قواعد مش بس أعجاب و عواطف رقيقة طاهرة ..

توافق أجتماعى : مستوى الطرفين أد بعض ؟؟

أنا شايف أن الولد أجتماعياً أقل شوية من البنت بدليل أنه ظروفه صعبة و مكملش تعليمه مش شرط الماديات ..

توافق تعليمى : نوع المؤهلات متكافئة ؟؟

مهما كان الطرف الأقل تعليمياً على قدر كاف من الوعى و الثقافة إلا أن مواقف الحياة ممكن تبث فيه الغيرة لأى موقف يحصل بينهم و بالتالى ممكن يكون مصدر أو شعلة خلاف بين الحبيبين

توافق روحى : هدف الأول للطرفين المسيح ؟؟

بتقول الأتنين كويسين يبئى تمام أووووووووووووى ..

توافق ثقافى : ودا ناتج عن البيئة الأجتماعية ؟؟

يا حبيبى الأرتباط مش بس أتنين بيحبوا بعض ، لكن دا أرتباط عائلات لازم يكونوا العائلات مستواها زى بعض ..

يعنى مثلاً مينفعش ماماتها تبئى (( سيدة صالون )) و ماماته تكون (( سيدة متواضعة )) .. 

(( هما مش هيعيشوا فى جزيرة ولا فى صحرا ))

توافق جسدى : هل أحد الأطراف له أى أعاقة أو مرض مزمن خفى ؟؟

أنت ما ذكرتش شئ عن الجزئية دى نقدر نقول أنهم تمام ، بس خلى بالك لا يكون أى طرف مخبى مرض عن التانى ..

توافق أخلاقى : أن يتمتع كلا الطرفين بسُـمعة عطرة بين الناس ..

مدام بتقول أنهم أصدقائك يبئوا زى العسل زيك ..

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 دا بصفة مبدئية ، لكل قاعدة شواذ ..

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لكن لابد من توافر تلك الشروط السالفة الذكر فى الطرفين لدرء خطر الفشل فى الزواج ..

حبيبى جو : عادة معظم حسابات البنات يغلب عليها العاطفة أكثر من العقل حتى لو تظاهرت الفتاة بالعقلانية و المنطقية ..

أهل الفتاة يفكروا بالمستقبل *بشكل ليس مادى فقط* ، لكن يجمعوا بين المواصفات الواجب توافرها فى الماديات و أخلاقيات الشخص المطروح أمامهم ، بالتالى فأنهم لن يجدوا ما يعيب الشخص الثانى بل على حد تعبيرك (( كامل الأوصاف )) عن الأول و بذلك فأنهم يأمنوا مستقبل *أبنتهم مادياً* و من *يصونها معنوياً لأنه أكيد الأنسان التانى محترم بردو *..

أستحالة أن يكون رفض الأهل رفض مطلق غير مسبب ..

أرى أيضاً شئ مهم : أنك متعاطف مع صديقك وذلك نبل و وفاء منك ، لكن كن يقضاً لأنك محور وفاق بين الطرفين فيجب أن تكون حيادياً عادلاً حتى لا يأتيك أى لوم من أى طرف ..

بمعنى : قلت أن صديقك دبر بعض المال فجميل هو أجتهاده ، لكن ألم تسأل نفسك كم مقدار ذلك المبلغ ؟؟

ألم تقدر هذا المبلغ أن كافى لمتطلبات الزواج ؟؟ 

أم أعتمدت على كلمة صديقك الصادقة الأحساس وهى (( لو مكنش يقدر يعيشها عيشة كويسة مكنش أتقدم )) ..

يا حبيبى دا أقل جوازة دلوقتى بتتكلف 100 ألف ج هقولك أزاى ؟؟

شبكة أصبحت عرف ب 25000 ألف ج + شقة هتتفرش ( 3 أود + صالة + مطبخ + تواليت )

الأودة بـ 7000 ج يبئى أدى 21 ألف جنية وصالة هيكون فيها أنتريه (( أقل أنتريه يرضى ربنا 5500ج )) + مطبخ عادى جداً بـ 3000 + شوية أجهزة (( تلاجة  1800 ج نوفروست + بوتاجاز 1500 "5شعلة " + غسالة أتوماتيك 2000ج + سخان 1700 + تلات مراوح بلاش تكييف 1000 + طقم تواليت أيديال ستاندر " حوض 900 ج + سيراميك المتر الكويس الفرزة الأولى ب 120 ج + تواليت 1200 ج " + سيراميك للشقة كلها 5000 ج تقريباً على حسب المساحة )) 44600 ج .. *خلى بالك إن اللى قلته إن دى شقة مش حاجة كبيرة ولا زيادة* ..

دا طبعاً لو كانت الشقة ملكه مش قانون جديد ..

+ مصاريف ليلة الفرح (( ليلة العمر )) مصاريفها دا على حسب قدرتك فى من 5000 ج : open 

لغاية دلوئتى 80 ألف ج تقريباً ..

أنا حضرت أفراح الليلة كانت متكلفة فوق الـ 100 ألف ج مصاريف قاعة و أكل و drink ..

دا غير لو عايزين يروحوا يقضوا أسبوعين فى أى قرية سياحية على سبيل أن شهر العسل بئى أسبوعين ودا مش أقل من 6000 ج ويمكن half board ..

*هل صاحبك معاه المبلغ دا ولا واقف حال البنت ع الفاضى ؟؟*

الموضوع من منظور أخر : قلت أن الفتاة قريبة لك أيضاً فكن بر الأمان لها ..

بمعنى لو أعتبرنا أنها أختك سترضى لها بهذا الوضع ؟؟ من فضلك لا تتعاطف مع الموقف بل أحكم حكم منطقى ..

أترضى لأختك أن تتزوج بشخص أقل منها مستوى تعليمى ؟؟ 
أترضى لأختك أن تتزوج بشخص بالكاد يوفر أحتياجاته ؟؟

حبيبى : لقد ذكرت أنهم من المجتمع المصرى فلابد أن يلتزموا بتقاليد مجتمعهم لأنها ليست خطأ ..

ما عرفته مؤخراً أن التدقيق ع الماديات ليس لأجل الماديات فقط ، لكن لأجل توافر شرط الجدية فى خطوة الزواج لجانب الفحص الأخر لباقى أخلاقياته و عائلته و الشروط التى تضمن لنا حـُسن  أخلاقه ..


----------



## zama (15 مايو 2010)

حقيقى يا جو ، بكل صراحة أنا مع موقف البنت أكتر لأن طبقاً لتقاليد مجتمعنا البنت هى اللى ممكن تتهرس و تتفرم  فى حوار زى دا ..

سمعتها اللى بتتأثر فى وسط المقبلين ع الزواج و سنها اللى بيفوت و هى مش حاسة ..

و أنت عارف إن الشباب المصرى متزمت أخر حاجة وبيدى حقوق لنفسه بيحرم منها البنت ، أتكلم عن نفسى عشان مكونش بعيب فى حد ..

أنا مرداش أرتبط بالبنت اللى تكون مريت بظروف عاطفية سخنة أووووووووووى زى كدا ..

عارف ليه ؟؟

مش عشان سمعتها و الكلام دا لالالالالالالالا ، لأنى أخاف أنها تمثل عليا الحب لأنها مضطرة ترضى بيا و مش بتحبنى و يكون قلبها مع الأولانى وبكدا هتسببلى مشاكل لى بعد كدا  ..

وبعدين البنت لا زم تتجوز صغيرة يعنى ما بين(( 21 :29  بعد كدا بتبئى مرحلة العنوسة )) لأنها بتكبر أسرع من الراجل وكمان عشان تقدر تراعى أولادها و هى فى شبابها ..

ياريت البنت دى تنهى الموضوع دا بسرعة لمصلحتها ..

أنا معاك إن هيبئى فى ألم *لكن الأيام بتداوى عن تجربة* ..

أشكرك جو و أنا متابع معاك لو حبيت ..


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2010)

*مينا بجد انت سكر
هحكيلك شكرا اكتيييييييرا على رأيك
وصدقنى هاخدة كلو كابى  مع باقى المشاركات وراح اعرضها علية
انا شخصيا متوافق معاك جدا
وخلى بالك هم الاتنين اصدقائى جدا وانا لست متحامل على حدا بالمرة
واثرت فيا ها الجملة
*


> قلت أن الفتاة قريبة لك أيضاً فكن بر الأمان لها ..


*انا لم احاول اقنعها بأى شيئ بالعكس
انا ديما بقول لتكن مشيئتك يارب
ولست اسبب اى ضغط او عبئ لكلا الطرفين
انا مجرد انى فكرت احاول اساعد
وع ها الحال طرحت الموضوع منشان عارف ان كل واحد الة عقلية ووجهة نظر
وهاد كلة راح اعرضة علية وهو يراجع نفسة من وجهات نظر مختلفة
ويشوف نفسة يقدر يعمل اية ومايعملش اية تجاة ها الموضوع
اشكرك كل الشكر اخى الغالى 
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *موضوع رهيب يا جوجو هز كياني
> كل اللي اتمناة من قلبي ان لا يفترقا الحبيبان
> لو الحب رهيب وجامد زي وصفك هيتحدي اي ظروف واي اهل صعبين وهيفضلو مع بعض حتي اخر العمر ومفيش شيء يفرق بينهم
> الحب يصنع المستحيل
> الرب يبارك حياتك جوجو​*


*يااارب
بردو عن جد برغم ان الموضوع مو بصفة ابدا من جهة الظروف المادية
الا انى اصلى من كل قلبى ربنا يجمعهم ببعض
ولتكن مشيئتة بالاول والاخر
*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (15 مايو 2010)

ياريت يا جوجو نكون واقعييت شوية ونسبنا من الاحلام الوردية العصر اللى احنا فيه مش عصر رومانسية ولو متابع قناة ctv  وبرنامج بيت على الصخر ها تعرف ان كلامى صح دى جوازة ما فيهاش توافق ويا ريت ما نتعلقش بحبال دايبة ولو هو شايف ان الموضوع ما فيش فيه اى ثغرة للحلول يسيبها تعيش حياتها مع انسان تانى ولو ليه نصيب فيها صدقنى مهما كانت الصعاب ربنا ها يحلها يمكن يكون ردى جاف مش رومانسى لاكن دة من واقع تعاملى فى الحياة ومع الناس


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> ياريت يا جوجو نكون واقعييت شوية ونسبنا من الاحلام الوردية العصر اللى احنا فيه مش عصر رومانسية ولو متابع قناة ctv  وبرنامج بيت على الصخر ها تعرف ان كلامى صح دى جوازة ما فيهاش توافق ويا ريت ما نتعلقش بحبال دايبة ولو هو شايف ان الموضوع ما فيش فيه اى ثغرة للحلول يسيبها تعيش حياتها مع انسان تانى ولو ليه نصيب فيها صدقنى مهما كانت الصعاب ربنا ها يحلها يمكن يكون ردى جاف مش رومانسى لاكن دة من واقع تعاملى فى الحياة ومع الناس


*انا يا صوفى مو محتاج اى ردود رومانسية
انا محتاج اراء ومناقشات جدية
وبجد متشكر جدا جدا لمتابعتك ورأيك هاد
انا موافقك جدا
بس موافق كمان فكرة  اى محاولة ان امكن
وياللى فية الخير يقدمة ربنا
عن جد اشكرك كل الشكر اختى العزيزة
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مايو 2010)

و هو ليه مش يحاول ياخد شهاده عشان اهلها يقتنعوا

اي شهاده عاليه في اي مجال سهل و خلاص

بلد شهادات صحيح ههههههه


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2010)

*
ربنا معاة ويعينة على كل شيئ
ويدبر امورة للأفضل يارب
*​


----------



## loly80 (16 مايو 2010)

الموضوع فسمين

الطرف الاول الولد

اول حاجة

مافكرتش تفنعة

في بداية حبة للبنت انة يكنل دراستة في معاهد عليا او دراسات لايليلية

المهم انة يوصل لشهادة عليا

ثم ما فكرش يروح لكاهن

هو والبنت ويقولوا موضوعهم ويشوف راي الكاهن

ويصلو ويصومو ويشوفو ترتيب ربنا اية عايز يقولو ليهم

وما فكرش يعمل جمعية بتمن الشبكة لية وهي كانت ممكن تساعدة

وتغمل هي كمان جمعيةةةةة او يا خدقرض من البنك باي ضمان

والشقة عما لسي في بداية حيانهم يجيبو شقة ايجار

ودا مش عيب والا ممكن يزغل اي حد

الطرق الاخر الاب

ليو ما حاولش يا خدة لكاهن ويحاوب يوصل وجهة نظرة قدامة وقدام ابونا

واو يحاول يشوف مامت البنت ويحاول يكلمها ويوصل وجهة نظرة ليها وهي تقول لجوزها ممكن تتغير الدنيا \\

بتاتا وهما يقعدوا مع البنت ويشوفو لية معجبة بالشخص دة 

ربنا معاهممممممم


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 مايو 2010)

صدقينى ياجوجو الشاب دا أنسب واحد للفتاه دى وهو فعلا اللى هايسعدها لكل الاسباب اللى انت حكيتها وليه والدها رافضه ايه يعنى الشهادات الجامعيه ومع احترامى للكل مابنأخد الشهادات الجامعيه ومخنا بيبقى مقفول ونقف بعد الجامعه والحصول على وظيفه بنقف محلك سر اخرتنا الوظيفه وساعات مش بنلاقيها ودا مخه حلو ومتفتح ومعاه لغات وكمبيوتر يعنى معاه مفتاح اى وظيفه والايام دى مابقيش الشغل بالمؤهلات لا بقى باللغات والكمبيوتر والمهارات الشخصيه وانا اخدت كورس فى كدا وعارفه ومتأكده من الكلام اللى بقوله دا
وصدقنى مع احترامى لوالد الفتاه الا انه بيخصر بنته وبيقودها للدمار وهو سورى يعنى هو ماله هو اللى هايتجوز ولا بنته سورى اسفه بس حاجه تغيظ 
وربنا يكون معاهم ويجمعهم ويربطهم باكليله المقدس بحلول روحه القدس عليهم وباذن الرب هايكونوا لبعض


----------



## grges monir (22 مايو 2010)

*رايىء  د/ جو
انةلازم تتوافر شروط التكافىء بين الطرفين واهمها
المستوى الاجتماعى والتعليمى وتقارب السن م شيبقى كبيير يعنى مش اكتر من عشر سنين مثلا فى ظل ظروفنا الحالية
موضوع انة مش معاة مؤهل خالص دى صعبة جدا حتىلو بيتكلم انجليزى واية يعنى منتىلو روحت رحلة ةللهرم هتلاقى  عيال صغيرة من اللىمعاهم جمال وخيل بيتكلموا انجليزى كويس جدا لكن مستوى ثقافى  زيرو وهى صيدلانية يعنى من ارقى الكليات التعليمية
انا مش بقلل منة انا  شايف انة سبب جوهرى لموضوع خلاف وعدم الموافقة
كان لازم يحاول الفترة اللى اتعرف فيها عليها انة يحصل على شهادة حتى يقرب المسافات
الحب لوحدة مش كفاية مش بيحل كل حاجة
*


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2010)

*اشكركم يا اخوتى 
فيا متابع ...
*​


----------

